# feeders make CO2?



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, from reading and searching...it is said that fishes produce CO2 from their little gills. I think I can recall that from school..








Well What do you guys think? I have like 12 goldfish feeders, 10 guppys, 1 pleco, and my ultimate Piranha(1). I want enough CO2 to feed my new plants. Is that enough? or should I consider building myself a 2 lit bottle?
thanks, F15HMAN


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Well it maybe enough for now. But the piranha will start eating everything else and little by little you'll have less and less CO2. Get a 2 liter bottle and a nice grow-light plants if you want them to grow.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

No no... How big is your tank? Using feeders as your only source of CO2 for your plants is not wise. Just as Killer stated eventually those feeders will get eaten. You will need to have CO2 system running at all time and of course lighting.


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

they sell co2 fizz tabs not sure how good they work but amybe somone else does


----------



## F15HMAN (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I have a newbie 20 gallon tank. Here is a pic of what I've got:








Do I require CO2 for my water sprite?


----------



## Griggs2121 (Aug 18, 2003)

get Co2 working for all types of plants.

One thing I know, is plants are hard. You try and try with the minimal requirements, see what you can get away with, but let me just save you the time. Try to do it right the first time. Its $$ to get it going, so if you dont have the money now, save up until you can get enough light, Co2, test kits, the right substrate etc...


----------

